
Google's Acquisitions Chief Looking For "Crazy" Ideas - jcwentz
http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601204&sid=aLj3UFBGGDG8
======
danw
_[Google] had more than $11 billion in cash at the end of the fourth quarter_

Thats a big pile of cash. Makes you wonder why they dont spend a bit of it on
seed funding just like they do Summer of Code.

------
IMorgothI12
This is partly why I can't understand my rejection. Google is looking for
Crazy ideas.

